# How do I properly prevent Ice Dams in a 1.5 story home with no soffit?



## Replacement (Aug 28, 2009)

Insulation
Ice and water shield
Ventilation

I know I need these things to prevent ice dams causing issues with a home, but my question is how do I insulate and vent a home that has no soffit and is a 1.5 story? The upper level is a bedroom and has dormers that are used for storing/hanging clothing.

Right now there is blown in insulation that is held in place by cardboard stapled to the bottom of the ceiling joist with no air movement.

Of course this causes major ice dams and causing leaking.

I want a permanent fix to this issue but no one I talk to seems to be of much help.

I was hoping to find some info here...


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Try a search in the white box above every page, this topic has been answered many times. Pictures would help....

Gary


----------



## Replacement (Aug 28, 2009)

I tried to, but didn't find anything when the roof doesn't overhang the side of the house. I'm at a loss on how to get proper ventilation.

I don't have a pic, but I gave a crude drawing


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Search for SmartVent or vented drip edge. You'll need some form of ventilation at the drip edge or behind the fascia


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/smartvent-versus-theedgevent-98833/

Gary


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you Gary, I saw that topic right after I posted:laughing:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

SmartVent aside, I’d add an overhang next time you re-roof.

There’s more than one reason structures need overhangs.


----------

